# Super Mario Crossover: Hacked



## InnerMobius (May 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, new here... though I've been browsing GBAtemp for years. I finally decided to join because I bring something to share...

An easy way to hack or cheat Super Mario Crossover, that new Flash game that's going viral across the net.
( http://assets0.playedonline.com/system/fil...o-crossover.swf )

Anyways, after trial and error and taking notes, here's what I came up with.


328,328,71,68,68,32,32,32,32,32,32,114,116,115,117,167,165,160,126,1

The above code is a blank save for Super Mario Crossover. I have dissected the codes and what they mean to cheat the game. To cheat, simply save (Press 1, then Save Game) and edit your Save file in Note Pad. These are what the numbers mean.


Stage (1-8)
Level (1-4)
Lives (Add 68 to desired number)
Powerups (32 Section)
Score


Stages:
1-1 : 328,328
1-2 : 328,329
1-3 : 328,330
1-4 : 328,331
2-1 : 329,328
2-2 : 329,329
2-3 : 329,330
2-4 : 329,331
3-1 : 330,328
3-2 : 330,329
3-3 : 330,330
3-4 : 330,331
4-1 : 331,328
4-2 : 331,329
4-3 : 331,330
4-4 : 331,331
5-1 : 332,328
5-2 : 332,329
5-3 : 332,330
5-4 : 332,331
6-1 : 333,328
6-2 : 333,329
6-3 : 333,330
6-4 : 333,331
7-1 : 334,328
7-2 : 334,329
7-3 : 334,330
7-4 : 334,331
8-1 : 335,328
8-2 : 335,329
8-3 : 335,330
8-4 : 335,331

Full Powerups (32 Section)
Mario : 32,32,34,32,32,32
Link : 32,34,32,32,32,32
Bill : 34,32,32,32,32,32
Megaman : 32,32,32,34,32,32
Simon : 32,32,32,32,32,34
Samus : 32,32,32,32,34,32



Here's an example of a hacked game.

328,328,999,68,68,34,34,34,34,34,34,114,116,115,117,167,165,160,126,1

That would start you off on 1-1 with all characters fully powered up with a LOT of lives.


There are some other numbers, but I can't seem to understand what they're for. Probably coins or something... but if you can change your amount of lives, coins are practically useless.


-InnerMobius


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 2, 2010)

or just use cheatengine or iHaxGamez


----------



## InnerMobius (May 2, 2010)

Haven't tried those... but with this one it's quick and to the point... you get exactly what you want.

EDIT: I contacted the developer. Here's what he had to say.

Yeah a few people have done that. The other numbers are for coins, the buttons you have set, and whether you have tutorials enabled. I didn't know my game was going to be popular, so in the future I'll probably make it a bit more complicated. I'm sure you guys will figure it out though. I don't know much about preventing hacking... and I kind of like that people are hacking it.


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## wickonone (Mar 27, 2012)

I just found working link http://www.loglod.com/game/4691/Super-Mario-Crossover.html


----------

